

How To: Subversion Backup - ndimopoulos
http://www.niden.net/2010/08/subversion-backup-how-to/

======
tzs
How about svnsync? The nice thing about svnsync is that you don't need direct
access to the filesystem the repository is on--it works over the svn client
interface.

~~~
ndimopoulos
svnsync would synchronize the whole repository to the target location. That is
OK if you want to keep a copy elsewhere. One of the solutions that I provided
allows you to dump each version in turn which svnsync does not do.

Having written that, svnsync would definitely be another option to consider.

Thank you for the reminder!

------
westi
Good discussion of the options.

I'm a big fan of the simplicity and usability of the hot-backup.py script that
the subversion team provide

